
Ask HN: What are some exploding markets that you know of? - sumitsrivastava
Reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19105733 made me think that you almost always need a rapidly growing market.<p>If you&#x27;ve some unique insights in a market that you&#x27;re willing to share with the HN community, please do it here.
======
FahadUddin92
1\. Cloud (cloud hosting, managed cloud services) 2\. Mental health (apps and
tech to help combat mental health) 3\. Gamification of things.

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Cloud services are definitely growing, but where are the gaps? It's great that
we're now tackling mental health issues via tech more seriously. Gamificatiom
seem interesting, can you elaborate about that?

------
companyhen
This website is kind of cool for trends.

[https://meetglimpse.com](https://meetglimpse.com)

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Are you the creator of this website? This seems almost like Google Trends, but
I wasn't able to capture a lot of value for exploding markets.

~~~
companyhen
No, I would have said if I was! :)

I saw it on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/glimpse-5](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/glimpse-5)

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Seems like much of the value is in the newsletters, rather than the website. I
get it now!

------
jaabe
Robotic Process Automation, and the headache that’ll arrive with it because
it’s basically building technical depth directly on top of legacy systems.

In the European public and banking sectors we can’t hire enough people to meet
the demands for it though.

If you build something to make maintainability better, please feel free to
contact me.

~~~
jamessantiago
This one is a bit of a head scratcher and now I'm really curious. Isn't AI
with deep learning a big part of this? And then, with AI like neural nets,
isn't the whole point that you're building a model to discover hidden
associations between data (tensors?) to make predictions, but that it's really
hard to figure out how such a system arrives at a prediction? Shouldn't
something like this be less than legal for a financial institution due to a
lack of accountability? How do you protect against something like handing out
subprime loans on questionable grounds?

------
sumitsrivastava
Hi, OP here. The link I mentioned in the description doesn't seem to
hyperlink. So here it is again:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19105733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19105733)

